# Gear Acquisition Syndrome: please help!!!



## Paolo (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I am almost sure I got the Gear Acquisition Syndrome...

After a few years with my 40d, last April I upgraded to a 5DMkii. I now use it with 24-105, 70-200 f4 IS and sigma 50 1.4 and love it.

I shoot for fun, when walk around my city or when I travel. During my last trip, I took with me the 24-105 and the 50 only (wanted to be light) and used the former 90% of the time. How did I shoot? like a tourist... (see the Cuba set on my flickr page).

That said, I am looking around for something new. You know, Christmas is coming and it is always a good excuse to give yourself something new (or, better, ask a generous relative to....to be generous).

In any case, I look around, I read review, I shoot and try to understand what I'd NEED...and I am confused. Do I want to go wider and get a 16-35? Do I want an 85 1.2? Who knows...maybe the 85 1.8, or the 135 2.0.....?
Believe me I am doing my homework. I look on Flickr to see what I like and well...I like a lot (from street photography to portraits, from landscape to architecture). I am checking my stats on lightroom: when i use the 24-105, most of the shots are either 24 or 105. When I use the 70-200, same thing, mostly 70 or 200. Both are usually wide open. I love the shallow DoF of the 50, so I know my next lens HAS TO BE FAST.

Anyway, suggestions on how to get cured?
1. Do not tell me - please - that I need to keep on shooting with what I have until my ideas are clearer. I already know that and it's not helping... 

2. Do not tell me to buy everything.

3. Do not tell me that I am the only one that can know what I want. Because I do not know

Actually, this topic can be therapeutic by itself. Maybe I don't need an answer... 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## Meh (Nov 11, 2011)

Do what I do and convince yourself you need the things you want. It alleviates buyer's remorse completely.

If you love your Sigma 50 f/1.4 then there is no reason not to get the Sigma 85 f/1.4 but you do have that focal length covered, albeit at f/4, so you might want to add something wider than you already have if only adding one lens.

I have the 16-35mm f/2.8L II and love it. Buying this lens will 'cure' you for several months. A permanent cure is not possible. Accepting that will allow full enjoyment of your new gear.


----------



## Cnonverbal (Nov 11, 2011)

Just my idea: There's only one cure I've ever found for your dilemma. Sit own and spend a few hours meditating on books of photography you appreciate. You'll soon realize that camera gear is about 10% of the result. It's only technology in the service of grounded creativity and feeling. You will find this will will calm down the equipment frenzy and put you back peacefully working in the field. I think most photographer's run into this issue from time to time.


----------



## Meh (Nov 11, 2011)

@Paolo... just looked through some of your shots on Flickr. Very nice. Actually looks like you have everything you need already! There's nothing wrong with adding to your kit as long as you're not buying things you can't afford but your gear list doesn't seem extravagant so far so you don't need to be cured.

Actually, I'm not trying to be cheeky. Accepting that you love photography and that you enjoy the gear might help you make the right choices and not feel like you have to have everything just because. It's a bit of reverse psychology.


----------



## aldvan (Nov 11, 2011)

Paolo, I guess you are an Italian fellow of me... My advice is always the same: go for something radical. If you don't abuse of it, if you don't go for the spectacular side of it, it helps to see things in a different way.
I have a good range of lenses, covering from WA to long focals, but my favorites are the old good 100-400 and the 100 IS macro. They force me not being just a witness but to read the World in front of me...

P.S. don't be ashamed for the GAS, there are worse thingaround at the present...


----------



## dstppy (Nov 11, 2011)

DON'T PANIC

You have a moderate case of Accessoritis. It's not a big deal, but as Chris Rock said "they don't cure anything anymore" -- you can learn to live with it.

Suppression is the key. Go down to your local registry office, chapel or other house of worship "meet a nice girl" and get married.

You'll be forced to make due from thereon out.

;D

Rentals are probably the way to go for a bit. I have a feeling you'll love the 85mm 1.8 you mentioned; I'm dying to get a FF body and put mine on it . . . 

Do you still have the 40D around? If so and you can juggle 2 bodies, try your 24-105mm on it, the change in range could be enough to spur your imagination a bit.

Whatever you go with (f/2.8 and under isn't cheap in a lot of cases) get something with a constant aperture across the range.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2011)

I've the same Syndrome. I usually buy used equipment locally when I see a deal good enough that I know I can resell it without losing money. I then use it for a month or a year, and sell it to buy a new toy.

When I buy new, its for a specific purpose, and I keep those.


----------



## Paolo (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the very appreciated suggestions! much cheaper than going to shrink.... 

@Meh: I really like your need-want approach and thank you for the nice words.

@Cnonverbal: that's a good one. It looks you speak out of your own experience!  I will try that.

@Aldvan: si, sono italiano. But currently living in New York. That does not help because I don't know how long I am staying here and since prices in Italy are higher I only have incentives to buy while I am here!

@Dstppy: sold the 40d. Got a wife (not related to the selling of the 40d i hope). She pushes me to buy. She's soo away from the cure. Guess she's mad ;D 

@Mt Spokane: that is another really good one.

I feel I want to go UWA or very fast because of the different perspective i can get out of it. My 24-105 is wonderful but at f4 i find it somehow boring. I know, it's only my lack of skills....


http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## distant.star (Nov 11, 2011)

Get thee to a monastery!

Renounce material goods, become a monk and pray constantly.

But first, send all that iniquitous photo equipment to me. I assure you I will sell it (eventually) and give all money to the poor.

It's the only way!

Actually, on a serious note, the lure of making images is so strong, the famous Trappist monk, Thomas Merton, couldn't resist and published a small book of his pictures. Merton wrote of his camera (a Canon, of course):

"It is fabulous. What a joy of a thing to work with.The camera is the most eager and helpful of all beings, all full of happy suggestions. Reminding me of things I have overlooked and cooperating in the creation of new worlds. So Simply."

So, blessings on you, my son. Go in peace -- and take pictures!


----------



## Meh (Nov 11, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Get thee to a monastery!
> 
> Renounce material goods, become a monk and pray constantly.
> 
> ...



And to you sir, +1


----------



## AaronCR (Nov 11, 2011)

There's nothing like the 135 f2 on a 5D Mark II.
Check the flickr groups.


----------



## Meh (Nov 11, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Actually, on a serious note, the lure of making images is so strong, the famous Trappist monk, Thomas Merton, couldn't resist and published a small book of his pictures. Merton wrote of his camera (a Canon, of course):



What's the title of the book? I'm a photography book junkie particularly photos from inspiring/spiritual photographers.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 11, 2011)

While there are several Merton books that contain some of his photography, the one I'm referring to is "Woods, Shore, Desert." Not entirely a classic photo book, it's Merton's images taken in the western U.S. -- as I recall since I haven't looked at my copy in many years.

I suspect it's out of print, but used copies, I'm sure, can be found.





Meh said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, on a serious note, the lure of making images is so strong, the famous Trappist monk, Thomas Merton, couldn't resist and published a small book of his pictures. Merton wrote of his camera (a Canon, of course):
> ...


----------



## Meh (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks @distant.star


----------



## Paolo (Nov 11, 2011)

yes, thanks distant.star. it's good to end the week on such a spiritual note 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## Flake (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going to suggest something which you haven't said you have, the Canon flash system. Personally I'd reccomend you buy two 580EX IIs and the Yongnuo ST E2 remote. Without a flash you can't over come daylight, you can't shoot backlit, and the 5D MkII doesn't have a pop up.

There are so many aspects to flash photography that it's almost a subject in itself, photography is all about light, you miss a whole load of opportunities if you can't control the light. Oh & buy Syl Arenas book to go with it all. Certainly a whole load cheaper than most lenses!


----------



## Paolo (Nov 11, 2011)

Flake, I thought about a flash but i am not convinced. I tend to prefer natural light and i guess i need to learn how to take good photos with natural light before moving to a flash.
thanks for trying to broaden my disease though  



http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## Caps18 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you take pictures of people in less than perfect light, than a flash will help. But, the flash system on the 5Dm2 is complex (you really have to try stuff to see how it turns out).

I have the 16-35 f/2.8 and it is my favorite lens for landscape photos. The 17-40 would be good too (although I like the f/2.8 and faster 16-35 now that I have used it)

I haven't looked at your pictures yet, but I would recommend reading some books and getting some tips on different techniques. A tripod might be a good investment or extension tubes. Although I need to practice my macro skills a lot more...


----------



## elflord (Nov 11, 2011)

Rent some lenses and buy whichever you like. For a fast tele, I'd suggest Sigma 85mm f/1.4 or the 135mm f/2. You could try a wide angle zoom also. Rent a few and decide which one you want to buy.


----------



## JR (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Paolo, I have the same syndrome you have! I think you could have a lot of fun with some fast prime lens. Depending on your use, you might want to try out the 135L f2 or even the 85L 1.2 II depending on your budget. The 135L can be a great walk around lens and it is not very heavy so that's a plus.

I completely here you wanting to expand your gears to shoot differently. I spent the last year shooting only with a 50mm 1.2L and a 85mm 1.2L II and althought this helps get better with each lens, I had the same craving to try something else. Since I love portraits I decided to add some longer focal lenght to the collection but I am also looking to add wider lens later (waiting for the 35mm 1.4L II hopefully!).

For the money, you cannot go wrong with a 135L f2. If you are looking more for inside shooting, then you should consider the 85mm...finally, someone suggested you add some flash to your gears and I would also agree with that. No need to become an expert with a flash to have fun with it. If you do any shooting inside given you have 2 f4 zoom lens, I consider adding a flash a muct to increase your fun and fuel your addiction! 8)


----------



## tron (Nov 12, 2011)

hello,

I saw you mentioned the 16-35 II. I have the first version and I am not happy with the quality in the edges and version II does not seem better in the edges in test sites too (for example photozone.de). 
Also you mentioned walking in the city so how about a TS-E 24mm II or even the TS-E 17mm for something really wide? Such a lens wouldn't be useless even for traveling (for example if you visit archaeological places). 

On the other side have you considered a 300mm f/4L IS ? You could be so kind and buy later a present for that lens: an EF1.4X III teleconverter  

P.S I am not going to tell you about the Zeiss alternative... although their 21mm excels even in the edges....


----------



## Paolo (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you all, again.


JR, you say good things about the 135 but then you got the 85. How is it as walk around? I know it's heavy, but that's not a problem. Having the 70-200 f4 i am afraid that the 135 would not give me that big advantage (yes, f2 but with that focal length dof should be similar, and no IS...).


Elflord: renting might be a solution. I read somewhere of somebody that was buying a couple of lenses, trying them out and returning the one he did not like. That is also a nice move but charging a few thousand $ on my card (even for a few days) does not make me feel well...



http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 12, 2011)

Paolo said:


> Thank you all, again.
> 
> JR, you say good things about the 135 but then you got the 85. How is it as walk around? I know it's heavy, but that's not a problem. Having the 70-200 f4 i am afraid that the 135 would not give me that big advantage (yes, f2 but with that focal length dof should be similar, and no IS...).



Up the iso and the shutter speed and forget the IS


----------



## KitH (Nov 12, 2011)

I like Tron's idea for the Zeiss 21mm, or the 24 TSE (although you're showing signs of wanting wider than 24mm) 


GAS presents itself in a least two clinical forms;-

a) the visual form, where general principle aims to increase the range of ways you can make pictures. 

Healthy GAS manifests by looking at pics and thinking, "I wish... it was closer / wider / better lit / more dramatic / ...

Think about where there's a limit and then push it. Which limits interest you? bright? dark? big? small? fast? slow? hot? cold? steep? deep? crowded? empty? 

Combining photography with something else is rewarding, I mixed photography with abseiling. That was a lot of fun, Could do plant macrophotography already, but doing it on a rock wall was something else. 

What about an external battery pack so you can keep going into the minus temperatures? 

Or how about an underwater housing? for the 5D if you're feeling brave, a used one for the 40D otherwise. I found a couple of Nikonos V worked wonders and opened up a whole new class of deeply satisfying gadgets too. 

Then, when you find which limit to push, the more specialised gear will suggest itself.

b) The other sort of GAS is the tactile form. 

This is the more insidious version and is only satiated by many hours spent handling the finest precision engineering achievable with known technologies; ideally metal, smooth and with every movement beautifully damped. This gets financially dangerous and is a fundamental design parameter of cine equipment. As I'm not sure which GAS type you are, a Zeiss product would probably satisfy either.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 12, 2011)

When you visualize a picture that you _really_ want to get, but can't because getting it requires equipment that you don't own, then it isn't gear acquisition syndrome when you buy that equipment. This isn't guaranteed to slow down your purchasing rate, but it'll make it marginally more rational. I own 17 lenses, which sounds excessive, but I can tell the specific photographic problem that each one solved.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2011)

Paolo said:


> Flake, I thought about a flash but i am not convinced. I tend to prefer natural light and i guess i need to learn how to take good photos with natural light before moving to a flash.



I'll second the flash idea. Natural light is great, and I prefer it too. But very dim light is 'natural' and not conducive to good indoor shots. Likewise, outdoor shots in daytime can often benefit from a subtle fill light, from a diffused flash. The point is to learn to control the light. Note that it doesn't have to be a flash - if you're shooting outdoors, consider a reflector to fill in the shadows.



Paolo said:


> JR, you say good things about the 135 but then you got the 85. How is it as walk around? I know it's heavy, but that's not a problem.



I don't care for my 85mm f/1.2L II as a walkaround lens. The weight isn't the issue, for me it's the slow AF on the 85L. Fine for portraits, not so good for everyday shooting. 



Paolo said:


> Having the 70-200 f4 i am afraid that the 135 would not give me that big advantage (yes, f2 but with that focal length *dof should be similar*, and no IS...).



Not even close. Aperture controls DoF, for all practical purposes. There's a big difference between f/4 and f/2. For example, 135mm f/4 at 3 m has a DoF of 11 cm, while 135mm f/2 at 3 m has a DoF of 6 cm, a little more than half the depth of f/4. 



Paolo said:


> Elflord: renting might be a solution.



I think that if you need a lens for a specific, short-term purpose, e.g. a supertele for a safari, renting makes sense. I'm not a fan of renting a lens just to try it out - IMO, it's a waste of money that could otherwise be put toward purchase. If I'm not sure about a choice, I buy used at a low enough price that I can re-sell with no loss. That requires some patience, but that's fine - because that's only for 'wants', since if it's a need, you know what that is and you just buy it new.


----------



## JR (Nov 12, 2011)

Paolo, the 85mm is ok for a walk around and certainly can do the job (I use it from time to time), but as Neuro pointed out because its AF is not the fastest, I find the 135L f2 to be a better choice, and its a bit lighter which is always a plus for me anyway.

It is true that your 70-200 f4 has similar weight and can serve you well to walk around,but the 135 is a very different beast and am sure you would find it different from your zoom. The f2 for me does make a big difference and the DoF result are amazing...


----------



## Paolo (Nov 12, 2011)

Zeiss sounds like a good prescription for my problems but I am concerned about manual focus. I could try switch off AF on what I have and see out it goes.


Otherwise, it seems that 85 1.2 is not the best for walkaround due to slow af. So, since i don't make money shooting portraits (for what it matters, not even shooting anything else), it's probably not the best option for me. 85 1.8, maybe. 135 f2 could be a good....or, again, go wider with 16-35. eh.... :-\ 


Thank you all!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## Rocky (Nov 13, 2011)

Paolo said:


> Zeiss sounds like a good prescription for my problems but I am concerned about manual focus. I could try switch off AF on what I have and see out it goes.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/



Switch off AF on a af camera with AF lens witll not give you the same feel as using manual focusing lens. The focusing adjustment is too gross on the AF lens.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 13, 2011)

The AF on the 85mm f/1.2 L II really isn't that slow (it's significantly faster than the mark I version). Unless you are shooting kids or sports or something else fast moving, I don't really the the AF would be a problem.


----------



## tron (Nov 13, 2011)

Paolo, I do have both the Zeiss 21mm and the TS-E 24mm II that's why I suggested them. I got first the Zeiss and one and a half year later the TS-E (about 2 months ago).
I can assure you that manual focus on the 21mm Zeiss is easy and enjoyable. It is very smooth, plus you have focus confirmation. And the depth of field can be forgiving in such a wide angle lens. Another good thing is that it is easy to focus at infinity (I have used it for astrophotography).
So, if you need an ultra wide lens mostly for landscapes you can't go wrong with Zeiss. 
On the other hand if you plan to shoot buildings then a TS-E lens is a much better choice (although still a manual focus one...).


----------



## elflord (Nov 13, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm not a fan of renting a lens just to try it out - IMO, it's a waste of money that could otherwise be put toward purchase. If I'm not sure about a choice, I buy used at a low enough price that I can re-sell with no loss. That requires some patience, but that's fine - because that's only for 'wants', since if it's a need, you know what that is and you just buy it new.



When you buy and sell used, there are shipping costs, possibly transaction fees (e.g. paypal) and some risk associated with each transaction. Depending on where you list when you resell, there may be additional listing fees. Then there's the initial inconvenience of having to sell it. A four day rental from lensrentals is in the same ballpark price wise as paypal transaction fees + shipping. 

So renting actually makes quite a lot of sense at least from a cash flow perspective


----------



## niccyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

elflord said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of renting a lens just to try it out - IMO, it's a waste of money that could otherwise be put toward purchase. If I'm not sure about a choice, I buy used at a low enough price that I can re-sell with no loss. That requires some patience, but that's fine - because that's only for 'wants', since if it's a need, you know what that is and you just buy it new.
> ...



But those costs are in the process of PURCHASING the lens that you then own. As opposed to renting where you will not own it. For a large prime i see the merit in hiring. for anything less that 1500 i don't see the point


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 13, 2011)

Paolo said:


> Zeiss sounds like a good prescription for my problems but I am concerned about manual focus. I could try switch off AF on what I have and see out it goes.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it seems that 85 1.2 is not the best for walkaround due to slow af. So, since i don't make money shooting portraits (for what it matters, not even shooting anything else), it's probably not the best option for me. 85 1.8, maybe. 135 f2 could be a good....or, again, go wider with 16-35. eh.... :-\
> ...



Ciao Paolo, (sono Giacomo che ti ha aggiunto qlc giorno fa in flickr)

LOL I feel your pain...there's too many stuff to buy around eheh.
For me this pathology is easy to cure because when I dunno what to buy camera-wise I just purchase something flash related for my strobes. But having studio strobes is easy because there's ton of accessories to buy for them LOL.

As far as your "problem" goes, I agree with some others who said "try to look at your most used FL's".
When last June I completed my "holy trinity" though every update from there now is based on upgrading the most used FL, which are already covered, getting the best lens around. So for instance, conssider the 50mm. It's already covered by the 24-70 (and 24-105 LOOOOL), so what's the next upgrade for it?
well, 50 1.4 or 50 1.2....which brand is up to you. I personally opted for the 50 1.4 because of pockability and I'm considering also the 1.2 for bokeh porn (yes I'm a freakin mentally instable for 50mm FL ahaha)

when the trinity was not completed yet, the problem was different, I tried to cover the common and large FL range the sooner possible. So last lens I bought (apart the 50 1.4) was the 16.35...My widest FL was 24mm so it was an obliged step to do. 17-40 or 16-35?!?I went with the heart and choose by feeling and now it's my most used lens, always on my camera.

Cheers and hope it doesn't brings even more confusion ehehe


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2011)

elflord said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of renting a lens just to try it out - IMO, it's a waste of money that could otherwise be put toward purchase. If I'm not sure about a choice, I buy used at a low enough price that I can re-sell with no loss. That requires some patience, but that's fine - because that's only for 'wants', since if it's a need, you know what that is and you just buy it new.
> ...



Not for me. I buy and sell only on Craigslist. When selling, it's just a 5-min walk to a Starbucks near work (although maybe I should count the grande mocha as a transaction fee?). Transactions are cash, and the lens/etc. can be tested before purchase. 

The most 'loss' associated with any of my purchases was about $15 in gas on a not-so-local lens purchase. That was for a pristine 300mm f/4L IS for $700. Incidentally, when I sold that lens, I ended up with enough net _profit_ to have paid for renting it for more than a month. Seem pretty sensible from a cash flow perspective?


----------



## elflord (Nov 13, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not for me. I buy and sell only on Craigslist. When selling, it's just a 5-min walk to a Starbucks near work (although maybe I should count the grande mocha as a transaction fee?). Transactions are cash, and the lens/etc. can be tested before purchase.



Sounds great, but depending on where you live, it might be some time before the item you want is available and when it is, there is no guarantee that the list price will be reasonable. That could be OK if you're prepared to haggle, but otherwise it isn't. It won't work very well if you're trying to compare 5 or so lenses and choose one of them. 

I also had very little luck trying to sell on craigslist -- nearly all the responses were from scammers, except that there was also one low-baller. 

Between dealing with scammers, low ballers, no-shows and other time wasters, craigslist transactions are only free if your time has no value.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I buy and sell only on Craigslist.





elflord said:


> Between dealing with scammers, low ballers, no-shows and other time wasters, craigslist transactions are only free if your time has no value.



Thanks, what a nice thing to say about the value of my time. I could counter that by saying that someone with reasonable intellgence can easily circumvent those problems which you seem to find with Craigslist (does it really take you that long to read and delete an email?). Regardless, I'm quite glad that those who actually do pay me for my time have a _vastly_ different opinion of its value.


----------



## elflord (Nov 13, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> elflord said:
> 
> 
> > Between dealing with scammers, low ballers, no-shows and other time wasters, craigslist transactions are only free if your time has no value.
> ...



You misinterpreted my comment. I am pointing out that if you do transactions on craigslist, there is a cost in time and inconvenience. If your time is valuable, this is not free. Also, I was discussing this in context of _my_ experience using craigslist, which is the reason why renting makes sense _for me_. Craigslist varies greatly by locale, some areas have more active markets for camera gear than others. The inconvenience of going via CL will vary considerably by locale. 

I expressed no opinion in my post about the value of your time -- that was your interpretation, and it turns out, not the correct one. 


> I could counter that by saying that someone with reasonable intellgence can easily circumvent those problems which you seem to find with Craigslist (does it really take you that long to read and delete an email?).



It has nothing to do with "intelligence". Some emails do merit a response (e.g. offers). Sometimes a prospective buyer might send emails back and forth and either no-show, or just not be interested in negotiating a fair price. 

I suppose with some experience it may be possible to get a little faster at determining who is a time waster and who is worth responding to. But again, acquiring that experience has a cost (in time).


----------



## Paolo (Nov 14, 2011)

A quick update: today I "had" to pass by B&H and I made I few shots with 85 1.2, 135 and 16-35. I know that what i did is very far from a real test but....
1. I found true that the 85 1.2 is slow to focus. For my needs (travel and street photography) I am afraid that it would be too slow (risk of missing good shots).
2. 135: nice, fast and sharp. Sooner or later this will come to complement (or replace?) my 70-200 f4.
3. 16-35: loved it!!!


In short: i believe i found my (temporary) medicine in option 3. Going back to the original purpose of my first post, however, I am sure this cure will only last for a while...


Cheers.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I think i definately have this syndrome too, L glass is like crack for photographers i think once you are on it its impossible to stop


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 15, 2011)

Since you're semi-anti-flash, check out the 35mm f1.4 or the 24mm F1.4 II. Either that or move up your 70-200 from F4 to F2.8 IS. The 135mmL is an amazing lens, most people I know shooting FF use it more than they expected.

I have no room to talk - I picked up a body, 3 flashes and a lens in the last 72 hours


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2011)

I know of only one way to stave off GAS. WILLPOWER. This past April, I purchased a decent home studio setup (a second 430EX II, an Einstein monolight, a set of PocketWizards to trigger them all, an assortment of softboxes, grids, etc., light stands, a background support and several backdrops). But since then, nothing (ok, not counting the S100). Willpower. I've simply told myself, over and over, that enough is enough. Rebate on the 70-300 L? No. Really want a 24-70/2.8 for shallower DoF in the general purpose range? Nope. Willpower. Now, thanks to my staunch will and resistance to GAS, I've got $7K saved up - in cash. 

So c'mon, B&H - open up the damn preorders for the 1D X already!! This willpower crap is for the birds - birds I want to take pictures of at 12 fps on the new flagship body!!


----------



## JR (Nov 15, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I know of only one way to stave off GAS. WILLPOWER. This past April, I purchased a decent home studio setup (a second 430EX II, an Einstein monolight, a set of PocketWizards to trigger them all, an assortment of softboxes, grids, etc., light stands, a background support and several backdrops). But since then, nothing (ok, not counting the S100). Willpower. I've simply told myself, over and over, that enough is enough. Rebate on the 70-300 L? No. Really want a 24-70/2.8 for shallower DoF in the general purpose range? Nope. Willpower. Now, thanks to my staunch will and resistance to GAS, I've got $7K saved up - in cash.
> 
> So c'mon, B&H - open up the damn preorders for the 1D X already!! This willpower crap is for the birds - birds I want to take pictures of at 12 fps on the new flagship body!!



+1 on the WILL POWER ... or lack thereoff for the 1DX when B&H allow pre-orders...


----------



## Jettatore (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a cure if you really want one. I found it after a lot of studying lenses, and I continue to heavily study the equipment that is available.

I decided to build a minimal kit, that has as little as possible and some variations inherent. So when I leave the house I can pick 1 body and 1 lens out of a pool of 2 or 3. Go out with 2 bodies and 2 lenses, or go out with 2 bodies, 3 lenses with the third in a minimal bag. It becomes an even neater way of doing things if the one body is a crop, and the other is a FF and you can switch which lens goes on which body for a slightly different effect.

Now, while you build your 2 body and 2 or 3 lens kit, you thinking what/how you want to be shooting. You cannot cover every possible situation without owning a ton more stuff, but you can figure out what you do most, and what is meant for a special occasion. Now you can either supplement some extra stuff for those occasions where it would make sense, or just rent for those days which is altogether more affordable. This means, you always own a very good base, that suits your style and you are never limiting yourself because you have full access to everything else that could be useful on a rental basis. If your style/needs change, then switch around your base kit.

You might choose to only have 1 body, I'm just eluding to the kit I'm working on. You could do a 1 body with 3 or 4 lens kit and save days you might want to go out with 2 bodies, to rent the 2nd body. This is all personal decisions that you have to make to suit you. I really would spend your time figuring what you want to shoot most, and what setup would work for those scenarios, paying careful attention to what you are going to bring with you in the situation and how you plan to carry it all and effectively use it. It's important to be realistic and come up with a plan that doesn't have you switching lenses in the field all day and lugging around a massive backpack. So look into carrying/harness gear as well and figure out what you think will work best for you.

Now this will not stop you from studying equipment, I love that, it's a fun distraction. But knowing that you have a full permanent base kit that covers you're main uses in photography, and can easily be supplement by a 3-day or longer rental at affordable prices, and all of a sudden you no longer feel the need to buy it all, you just want to know it all and have access to it.

Remember, at the end of the day, even if you have 1 of everything Canon makes, that you can't just bring it all with you and use it effectively in any given situation. Making important decisions before you leave the house preparing in advance to be versatile, mobile/nimble and well prepared for the situation you are going into.


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 21, 2011)

I have ended up with 4 bodies and a load of L lens.

For a days shooting I usually go out with 2 bodies hanging on the Black Rapid twin straps and a small bag with a couple of spare lens. Probably more lens in the truck 'in case' along with the tripod (which I dont use much)

I have 2x7D, 5DII and 1D4 all of which have their strengths and weaknesses. Same with the lens too. However the number of combinations available usually means I am OK (I sometimes end up with the 17-40 as a kit lens on the 1D4 or the 400 f/2.8 on the 5DII for pooch portraits)

When buying maximise the number of options from your kit and you will be surprised how little you need (as opposed to want)


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 21, 2011)

You have a great camera and think you're taking amateur photos. You think you need some other piece of gear. A lens, a flash, another camera.

The painful truth... *You need knowledge and practice.* What books about photography did you read today? Which instructional websites and youtube videos did you study? Photoshop magazines poured through? Photography club meeting attended? How many thousand shots did you shoot this week? How many of those did you post and seek critiques of? (not ridicules flickr awards)

Actually, I liked your Cuba shots. But my point is, the photographer is more important than the equipment. There are an insane amount of resources for learning, most of it free. Tap in.


----------



## Paolo (Nov 22, 2011)

TexPhoto,

you points make a lot of sense. When I can rationalize the problem, I see it the same way. I should stop reading lens' reviews and should go out and shoot, or read a book with good advices on how to improve my technique.

That said, sometimes the irrational side takes over and I get into troubles: 1. I like the lens itself and don't see it as an "instrument"; 2. I believe that a better lens would mean better photography (sometimes true, others not).


http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## branden (Nov 22, 2011)

If TexPhoto's comments aren't enough, I'll share my own personal revelation: that travelling with just one or two prime lenses makes it much simple for me to compose shots in my head, and to quickly identify a good composition, before the camera has even left the bag. Basically, my mind's eye starts "seeing" like the lens, and ultimately I get better shots because of it. When I used to carry around 6+ lenses, I was always wasting time switching back and forth, as if when later reviewing the photos, I'm going to notice any difference between a 35mm and 28mm composition.


----------



## Cregg Annarino (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Paolo,

Why don't you attack this in this way....Buy gear that will allow you to be prepared for any situation you come across in your travels. Even if you don't need it, it's better to have it than wish you had it if needed. Maybe get a wider angle lens than the 24 zoom.....Maybe add a flash, or reflector for people shots or when you need more light......Lenses you seem to be covered except for really wide, you could upgrade to faster ones if you feel you love shooting with a certain lens.


----------



## branden (Nov 22, 2011)

"Buy gear that will allow you to be prepared for any situation you come across in your travels."

Just my two cents, but that's too much gear.


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 22, 2011)

I was a believer in Tex's approach, until I bought a 1D4 and a 400 f/2.8. I am now born again L kit buyer


----------



## goodmane (Nov 23, 2011)

@ Paulo 

You don';t mention flash. My first suggestino (one that may result in buying several different kinds of flash and accessories, umbrellas etc. would be to visit strobist.com and read strobist 101: i.e. learn how to use flash off camera and create your own light. This will keep you entertained for a lifetime. 

Secondly, I know what you mean about trying somehting new lens wise. I would suggest not going for fisheye as I think on full frame the 15mm looks too wide and specialist. I sold my 15mm fe when I got 5d from 10d. 

Instead consider getting a macro e.g. 100m 2.8 used. Play with it. Then if you don't like it - or use it much after a few years - sell it and you won't have lost much if anything  I donn't have the macro but will probably get one for a few years just to have a play at some point. 

The great thing about most lenses is that you can buy and sell used and you don't lose much, it's like putting your money in the bank, or better sometimes


----------



## DavidM (Nov 23, 2011)

branden said:


> "Buy gear that will allow you to be prepared for any situation you come across in your travels."
> 
> Just my two cents, but that's too much gear.



I agree!


----------



## Paolo (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe I have found my (temporary) cure in a 16-35. Ordered it a few days ago and should get it next week. I feel much better now  ...even if I realize that sooner than later I will feel the pain again.

At that point I will start asking myself questions regarding my 70-200 f4 IS and the "need" to upgrade to the f2.8 II vs the other path of pairing the f4 with a 135.

Ok ok, I will keep that aside for a while and will enjoy my 16-35 as long as possible. I will follow your good advices and practice, read, study and enjoy taking pictures.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofontana/


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 25, 2011)

I also have a 16-35, and it is probably my most used lens (5DII).

I rented the Canon and Zeiss 35mm f1.4 primes.

The Canon is nice, so is the Zeiss, but I can't get good focus with the Zeiss, even with the Eg-S screen. I have to use live view. Not sure if one of the aftermarket split screens would do the trick.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 26, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> I was a believer in Tex's approach, until I bought a 1D4 and a 400 f/2.8. I am now born again L kit buyer



Hey don't get me wrong, I have 3 bodies, 11 lenses, and 4 flashes. I love new gear, and pine over what I can and cannot buy. I just wanted the OP to know he can't let that stop the learning or shooting. We all have very different budgets, but I doubt any of us have every camera and piece of gear we want, and you can't let that dominate your photography experience.


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 27, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > I was a believer in Tex's approach, until I bought a 1D4 and a 400 f/2.8. I am now born again L kit buyer
> ...



Just selling my 2 7Ds to make room for another 1D4


----------

